# Red Fishing....



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Usually the home boys go to Louisiana every year in October Red fishing but not this year. The virus messed things up and my old buddy Steve's little bro has bone cancer and this is his last trip probably so they went off the coast of Savannah Georgia this year. I never even knew you could catch Reds in the Atlantic ocean until Steve sent me these pictures yesterday! They did it right as usual...

Red Fishing is a hoot if you boys wanna try it some day. The first two weeks of October is when to go...

Hope it goes easy Scott. Sorry old friend...


----------



## spartan1979 (Jan 5, 2012)

Those are some monster redfish. No puppy drums there.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you. The trip is usually to Louisiana every October but it was closer for Scott for them to go where they did. I had planned for this trip and then the virus hit. Maybe next year!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

My buddy has been fishing Huspah Creek in SC and tearing them up


----------

